# Bachmann's new long caboose in Fn3?



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, Guys - Please tell me what I have to do to find the thread on the new Bachmann long caboose for the D&RGW? I've tried using every combination of the words 'Bachmann', 'caboose', 'new', .1/20.3' without any success at all.

I'm trying to find out how to correct the marker lights, is all., not cause a war.

TIA

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

This one:?

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

---

How were you searching? Entering the words in the text box at the top of every page that has the selectors for "Web" and "Site" next to it, or clicking on the word "Search" that is between "My Settings" and "Members" in the blue banner below that? The former is for searching the articles and such and the latter is for searching the forums... but I don't think either work very well as they are much too inclusive in matching ANY word in the search criteria.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, Nossir - although I have to say that if my poor efforts end up looking even half as good as those remarkable images I would be more than satisfied.

No, I'm looking for the thread that began 'They're heeeeeerrreeee!!!!' or similar wording, announcing the arrival of these models in the paws of ordinary joes like me.

I have to agree that the search function on this site is as useful as a wing mirror on a roller coaster.

Best wishes from over here -

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 04 Oct 2009 02:46 PM 
No, I'm looking for the thread that began 'They're heeeeeerrreeee!!!!' or similar wording, announcing the arrival of these models in the paws of ordinary joes like me.
They're heeeeeeeeeeere (B'mann long caboose)[/b]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

TAC,
It should be at the top of the active topics now. I'd forgotten that this thread had those comparison shots!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Thassit!









Thanks!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

